# NoDak Opener Pics



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

We had a pretty good opener this weekend. Man it was pretty tricky to pick out the drakes sometimes, especially in low light conditions. We ended up with our limit of 25 ducks, 4 geese and 2 sharpies. We sure did see a lot of migrators so hopefully they start pilling in.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I see you are from MN. I am just guessing but you must go to college in ND that's why you were able to hunt here this past weekend?

anyway, congrats on the good shoot.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

This is about all got a picture of Saturday...Sunday managed to scratch out a limit...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> This is about all got a picture of Saturday...Sunday managed to scratch out a limit...


Is there a possession limit on those?

I heard it isn't hard to ID 'em like that when they are in full plumage.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Is that Carrie Underwood? Nice job!!! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd pluck her......... :fro:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Did you tell her you are an avid hunter? Did she go all PETA on your azz?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

if i was you i would mount it for sure :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn and I didnt go because of hunting my prioties were all messed up.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Rick really knows a mounter when he sees one!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

If I was to mount that I wouldn't hang that one on the wall no sir that one would go right next to my bed in my room! :thumb:

Sean


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> This is about all got a picture of Saturday...Sunday managed to scratch out a limit...


Wow, I would have tried to have her scratch out my limit too.

:beer:


----------

